# Share your small conversions



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi,

I've been glueing together some ork boys lately and to break the monotone look I tried some small conversions. Nothing drastic, just repositioning and adding stuff. 
I'm curious what conversions you guys and girls do to break a monotone army look. 

Here are some of my small conversion:

These are the arms from biker boys, usually attached to the handlebar. I glued axes to these.








This is an ork which has the "bend" feet. If you glue him on the heel a space marine backpack fits underneath 








Another one glued on his heels. He looks like he is falling backwards. The spread out arm suggest he is hit in the chest.








This is a Nob with big shoppa. I glued two bayonets from the boys sprue on which makes it look wider and more dangerous :threaten:


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Boyz wise I think the only conversion or alteration I've done is put a vox caster which has been shot to bits on one's back, and impaled the vox-op's head on one of the broken antennas! I'll attach a pic when I get home!


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

A small selection of minor conversions

Repositioning legs:








I later added terrain (and changed his magnetized right arm as well as the head) to make him interact with it. Finished miniature looks like this:









Repositioning legs and splicing different pairs of legs to make new ones:









Splicing a hand with a handle with a weapon and an arm (x2) for the chainaxes, and repositioning the legs as well as adding details to them in GS:


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

Chaos Cultist that someone may have seen before. I have many, but this is the one i am most proud of:

View attachment 9816


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Nice thread mate, I'll rep you for it. Here's some of my conversions:
































































More to follow soon enough, just didn't want to post too many in one go.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

What's up with the dwarf? The jetbiker looks cool, but the Carniboss, not so great.

Midnight


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Repositioned the arms, legs and hip joints for a more dramatic pose. A bit of GS and a plastic khorne symbol to replace the stupid GW helmeted front of the sarcophagus, and a second DCCW arm from bits and GS.

















An arm swap for this guy. He originally had dual lightning claws. Cut, pin glue and GS a pair of plastic arms from the bits box.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> What's up with the dwarf? The jetbiker looks cool, but the Carniboss, not so great.
> 
> Midnight


The Dwarf was my entry in this year's Scrap Daemon, I added the backpack afterwards just to make the model a bit more 40Kish. As for the Carniboss what's wrong with him?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A relatively simple conversion of SW and CW parts. I'll eventually get around to finishing them off.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Traitor guard Commander. CSM arms and a Marauder head on a warhammer chaos champ.









Chaos dread with penitent engine legs, havoc launcher and tl autocannons.

















Defiler built from the bits box.









Traitor guard commander/Junior officer. 









Plasma cannon servitor. Mega armoured nob body, dread plasma cannon.


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Ork's stolen Vox Caster (apols for bad pic... camera is 7 years old and full of sand...):


















My Looted DA rhino:

Fuel Tank:








Side door and covered DA badge:








The back end took a hammering...:

















You can't see the white wall tyres on the side too well here, but there's some of them on my Plog.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

The back of the looted rhino looks great!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Cheers man


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

This is a really good thread, so I'll keep it going by adding in some more conversions:

Some Ork Boyz:









A couple of Chaos Space Marines:









A Bretonnian Crossbowman:









A Kommando Nob:









Finally, a somewhat poor attempt at a Chaos Lord:


----------



## Zodd (Jul 27, 2009)

There is a lot of nice figures to be seen in this thread. Have some rep Lumat.

My Full Throttle Chaplain, on a scoutbike, both with some changes (work in progress).


----------



## Lumat (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for all sharing !
Always wonderful to see what people's imagination can do! Very inspiring.

I made some more small conversions myself:
In the spirit of keeping it simple: a boy aspiring to be a nob upgraded his axe. And the other one is the reverse, size down the axe for clubbing stuff to death








Top loader slugga. He has two sluggas so I added more ammo strips:








and repositioning an arm. Still need to GS the hole at the back.









Hope to see more of your conversions too!


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

Sullen One, what's the ork got on his arm (first pic with two orks, the right hand ork has something on his right arm (as you look at the pic... the actual ork's left arm though).

I think the Chaos Lord one is good though, love to see another angle, from the angle there it looks pretty fab to me


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Lelith Hesperax as a "normal" Succubus with a splinter pistol and power weapon









Daemon Prince of Tzeentch (made from a Dark Age model that was on clearance to $5 at the local game store, a spare icon of Tzeentch from the Chaos Space Marine sprue, and some spawn bitz, as well as a little green stuff)









Terrible picture here, but oh well. Blood Angels Librarian









Dire Avenger wraith-construct. Made a whole army to appear like wraith constructs, but used the standard Aspect Warriors and whatnot rules-wise. Pretty simple green stuff work to cover the face and sculpt additional spirit stones and whatnot. 









Lucius the Eternal as a Chaos Lord of Slaanesh for WHFB. Green stuff cloak, filed down the backpack join, removed the sword arm and replaced it with the shield from the Champion of Slaanesh on foot. Not my best work-- he's actually sitting in a box somewhere at the moment awaiting Simple Green.









Sven Bloodhowl, Wolf Lord









The Pyre Terminator Champion

















And some of The Pyre Chaos Space Marines.









I'm sure I've got loads more... these were just towards the top of the heap in my photobucket account. :laugh:


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Grins1878 said:


> Sullen One, what's the ork got on his arm (first pic with two orks, the right hand ork has something on his right arm (as you look at the pic... the actual ork's left arm though).
> 
> I think the Chaos Lord one is good though, love to see another angle, from the angle there it looks pretty fab to me


It's the haroon arm off the Nobz set. As for the Lord, I'm glad you like him, I'll try and see if I can get a better shot for you.

Anyway here's a little bit more for all you lovely people:

A Vanguard Veteran and a Sternguard Sergeant:








"He's gonna set your world on fire".

Traitor Guard Platoon Command Squad:









For the PCS I've used Chaos Marine, Chaos Warrior, Ork and Bretonnian parts as well as the IG bodies and arms.


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's one of my champions. I wanted to pose to be real dynamic, so modeled the legs in a running pose and bent at the boot, as if he is about to launch himself. One arm is from the old termie model with power weapon, raised above the head.



















This one's quite a simple one as well. I wanted the model to kick at the enemy (and indeed in the diorama where this one's from, he's kicking an ultrasmurf off a cliff), while pulling the sword from its scabbard.



















One of my favourites - simple head cut, but looks so badass!










This one was diving out of the way from a flying jetbike in the diorama, while shooting up at it.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Heres a small one for my Thousand Sons Rhino.


Also my first try at using magnets (notice greenstuff around the legs. Theres another magnet glued under a spare base that i glued under the hatch on the Rhino)
Just made from various Chaos bits, and a few minor tweaks to the Combi-bolter. Think it looks good 

(apologies for the in progress paint job on my Thousand Sons marines. They look fine at normal viewing distance... Guess the camera really catches every fricking flaw, :laugh: )


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

here are some of mine:

Winged Palatine:










Tyranid Prime WIP:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i 'convert' just about all of my minis but a couple of my latest are:

Mounting a Space Wolf in the turret of a Shadowsword. this was annoying because the space marine tank legs don't fit into the Shadowsword turret. I was surprised as they are both Imperial kits so i thought they'd be compatible...
View attachment 10356

Converting the sarcophagus on my venerable dreadnought. this was based on something i saw on GW's website and thought was pretty cool. Quite simple too.
View attachment 10357

Lastly, using bits from various space marine kits to make this Rune Priest.
View attachment 10358


Rev


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

No doubt many of you have seen these but they are, I think, my two best models so here they are again.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jimmy, i still love that crucified space marine! haha

Rev


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I made and painted this for a little kid at my GW store.


----------



## vulcan539 (May 17, 2010)

Chaosveteran said:


> This one's quite a simple one as well. I wanted the model to kick at the enemy (and indeed in the diorama where this one's from, he's kicking an ultrasmurf off a cliff), while pulling the sword from its scabbard.


Would love to see the diorama :biggrin:
Link please?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some of mine

Counts as Berzerker squad in a Tsons army 











Tzeentch Daemon Prince










Nurgle Lord on a possessed bike










Tau Shas'ui










Never did paint this Slaanesh Lord










Thousand Sons Champion


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wraithlord I love that DP! Very cool conversion and sweet looking base.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

Well here are a few i have been trying out a few for my Blood Angels.

Firstly my Vanguard vet Sgt

Then my chaplain 

Then a few of my Sternguard, incuding the Sgt, a heavy flamer and my favourite the Sternguard pattern Combi flamer.

I made them using various Red Scorpian kits and marks of armour.


----------

